# GAME THREAD: KINGS vs CAVS Friday April 1



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

<center>








*<center> (44-29)*
*VS*
<center>








*<center>(37-32)*

*<center> Gund Arena*
<center>









*<center>Probable Lineups<center>*





































Mike Bibby/Cuttino Mobley/ Peja Stojakovic/ Kenny Thomas/Brian Skinner





































Eric Snow/Ira Newble/LeBron James/Drew Gooden/Zydrunas Ilgauskas

*<center>Previous Game's*

*Kings 82 Pistons 99*
Box Score 

*Cleveland 109 New Orleans 108 OT*
Box Score 

*<center> Key Matchup*

<center>*Lebron James*
<center>








*<center>PPG 26.3
<center>RPG 6.90
<center>APG 7.20
<center>Last Game Stats: 53min/44pts/6reb/3ast/4stl/10 to's*

<center> *Cuttino Mobley*
<center>








*<center>PPG 17.5
<center>RPG 3.60
<center>APG 2.70
<center>Last Game Stats: 40min/8pts/4reb/4asts/1stl/1blk*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings notes: Being called highest-paid coach shocks Adelman 



> AUBURN HILLS, Mich. - Kings coach Rick Adelman picked up USA Today on Wednesday and said he immediately realized he needed to make two phone calls.
> 
> He wasn't shocked enough to provide an accurate figure of his salary this season or the extension he signed Feb. 1. But Adelman said he was amazed a national paper didn't show more intelligence or responsibility.
> 
> "After I saw that in the paper," he said, "I called the (Kings) office. But that was after calling my accountant. There's a lot of money I've been missing if that was right. I'm in Sacramento, not in New York. Why would anybody think I would be the highest-paid coach in the league?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Mark Kreidler: Team needs Bobby Jackson now 



> Bobby Jackson the slouch: Is there a less congruous image?
> 
> Does anything feel more out of place in the Kings' world than the notion of Jackson as a Tin Man? For a couple of years, one of the most dependable facets of the team was the full-bore effort up and down the floor that could routinely be counted on from two people, Doug Christie and Jackson. They were the backbone. They were the character guys.
> 
> ...











Even in a diminished capacity, Bobby Jackson's effort would make the Kings better.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings' heart missing strong beat 



> AUBURN HILLS, Mich. - The Kings showed tremendous consistency during their 99-82 loss to the defending NBA champion Detroit Pistons on Wednesday night.
> 
> In falling to sixth place in the Western Conference playoff race, the Kings couldn't make open shots, couldn't defend drives to the basket, couldn't handle the ball against aggressive defensive pressure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Wow...I didn't know Gund Arena was that pretty. :laugh:

I hope Skinner is getting better and plays. We really need him. A 1-1 on this roadtrip will be great. Plus, we really need to get back on track on winning on the road. Cavs a good home team, so I hope the Kings come out with more effort in this game!! I will be disappointed if they don't.

GO KINGS!!! :banana:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Cleveland Cavaliers play Chicago Bulls today and welcome the Kings tommrow, hopefully the back to back games slow the Cavs enough for the Kings to get a victory.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

my prediction:

kings 106
cavs 97

peja 26/6/4
LBJ 31/8/5

the cavs will struggle playin back to back games so im liking the kigns to win this one


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Skinner still sick ? If we play Skinner and Ostertag and force them to take jumpers we should win.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings 105
Cavs 101

Peja 35 pts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Kings won the first matchup of the year 123-96.

Ostertag should get some minutes in this game, going up against Big Z, right?


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> The Kings won the first matchup of the year 123-96.
> 
> Ostertag should get some minutes in this game, going up against Big Z, right?


 Unless hes loses 20 pounds and gets on Adelman's good side before the game... no  but i sure hope so, he isnt that bad on the defensive side of the ball.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

vBookie Event: Kings @ Cavs (-1) 4/1/05 (NBA Game)


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> vBookie Event: Kings @ Cavs (-1) 4/1/05 (NBA Game)


8,000 on Kings. :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> 8,000 on Kings. :biggrin:


I'll bet a thousand and thats it. 

Haven't had that much luck there. :nonono:


GO KINGS!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions:

*Kings 108*
Cavs 100

*Peja 38pts*
LBJ 36pts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

L, 102-90


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> L, 102-90


What a game it was. :yes:


GO KINGS!!!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

2000 on the Cavs.


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

Lebron to DESTROY you's and get up at 35 points about. If Mobley plays well on Lebron well you have a chance but i am leaning towards the Cavs.

Go Kings But


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings search for themselves, wins - and answer to James 



> "This is a totally different team than we had then," the coach said. "You don't know with our team, and that's why I keep saying, I just want to get wins and get to the playoffs.





> "I always was comfortable with the team we had that we weren't going to go on a five-game losing streak. That was just not going to happen. I don't know yet with this team, but I hope it's the same way. ...





> "When we've had to have games, they've come out and played hard, so I hope that's the case."





> "We have some things that we used to do that give us a different look on the floor, and we kind of went through some of those (Thursday)," Adelman said. "It's pretty simple stuff. It's similar to what Detroit does, some motion stuff, and maybe we need to add that.





> "(Wednesday), I thought we had the same look all the time. And that's not good. It's too easy. Our big guys were at the elbow no matter what we did, and we have to change that."





> "If the game is going good, and the flow is going good, he doesn't force anything," Adelman said of James, who entered Thursday night fourth in the NBA in scoring average (26.3 points). "That's what you admire about the guy. But if they're struggling, he's going to have the ball.





> "He's a son of a gun. I just like the way he plays. He just doesn't always shoot the ball."





> "Magic, when he first came into the league, was a great passer," the coach said. "He pushed the ball, and he could get to the basket but wasn't a great outside shooter and didn't have the post-up game he had later on. He gradually kind of built his game.





> "Michael had a lot of stuff going for him early, but I don't think Michael was nearly as strong as LeBron. I just think he's ahead of Michael in the way he plays right now, especially playing on an (average) team."


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Poll finds tepid arena support 



> Even as local elected officials and business leaders attempt to renew discussions on how to build a new arena for the Sacramento Kings, a four-county survey released today shows residents have little enthusiasm or support for the issue.
> 
> On the most fundamental question - whether the Kings need a new arena - 33 percent of the 1,002 residents polled said such a facility was necessary. More than half of the respondents, 51 percent, preferred using only private money to pay for the facility, according to a study by the Institute for Social Research at California State University, Sacramento.
> 
> "The public is saying the Kings don't need a new arena - that message was clear and loud," said Amy Liu, a university sociologist who directed the survey. "What is also very clear is that if an arena is built, people think the Kings, the owners and the players, should help foot the bill."


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

It was 20 years ago... 



> Pressley still revels in improbable victory
> 
> Every day, someone asks Harold Pressley about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sacramento (44-29) at Cleveland (37-33) 8:00 pm EST 



> CLEVELAND (Ticker) -- The Sacramento Kings will try to complete their fourth consecutive season sweep of the Cleveland Cavaliers when the teams meet Friday.
> 
> The Kings, who won the earlier meeting, 123-96, on January 20, have not lost to the Cavaliers since November 1, 2000 but have a 4-14 record in Cleveland since 1986.
> 
> ...


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

I heard that this if the 4th game in 5 nights for Cavs. Also Lebron have being playing 40+mins each of those last few games. 

Thanks for Bulls, Cavs with overtime last night and Lebron played 50+mins. He's still young, so he probably still have lots of energy. But Kings need to take advantage of a team that's being playing a lot lately while Kings have more rest.

Come on, Kings! Let's get this road victory!! :bball: 

GO KINGS! :king:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Flawless Play in the 2nd Q and alot of it was ith Peja and Mike on the bench... very impressive....


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

The cavs can't play any D. It's just horrible, not close to looking like a playoff team. Good game so far by the Kings. Looks like they will have 100 points in 3 quarters atleast.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

kind of got scared there for a second... but nice win.. brillant offensive show... enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Guess what, guys? I did a bet on this game for Kings to win. A bet on uCash here.  It was my first time. I'm glad our Kings won!!

Cavs played horrible defense in this game. They gave Kings a lot of open looks. Kings have a lot of good shooters so it's not good to do that. But as a Kings fans, I'm glad Cavs gave them those open looks!  Got a bit sloppy towards the end there, but as long as Kings scored, there's no way Cavs can win. You can't trade basket when you're done by 20 and expect to win in 4th Qtr.

A 1-1 on this roadtrip. I'm happy with that!! :clap: 

GO KINGS!!!!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow, what an offensive game... I love it, GREAT game... Bit sloppy, bit of bad defense... But who cares, a win is a win, glad to see Peja is coming back.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I cant belive I had to miss this game, 3 Kings scoring 22pts 5 total in double figures. But im gald we got a win.

Box Score 

Recap


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Game Photos


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Three Kings score 22 each in win at Cleveland 



> "We wanted to come out and run and we jumped on them in the second quarter," Bibby said





> "When you play four games in five nights and two of those games are overtime games, you're not going to have a lot of gas in the tank," said Brendan Malone, who is 3-4 since taking over for the fired Paul Silas.





> "We can see a lot of teams chasing us, but we are still in the playoffs at this point," James said. "I'm going to do what I have to do to put this team on my back and get to the playoffs."





> "I've got the whole offseason to rest. Now is not the time to take off. I feel like I can play a lot of minutes, so I'm fine with it," James said before the game. "If I feel like I'm not helping the team, then I'll come out."





> "You couldn't relax," said Kings coach Rick Adelman. "They were playing at home and started making shots. When a team has a guy like LeBron with the ball, they can score every time down the court."





> "We dug such a big hole, it was hard to get out of that hole," Malone said.





> Zydrunas Ilgauskas picked up his fourth foul early in the third quarter and wasn't a factor, limited to eight points -- all from the foul line -- in 19 minutes.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

nice game pics pejavlade :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings in top form against Cavs 



> Only Dallas has scored more points through three quarters this season, putting up 105 against Indiana on Jan. 8. ... Sacramento's previous scoring high in a half was 64 points against Dallas on Feb. 11. ... Cleveland's last win against Sacramento came on Nov. 1, 2000. ... The Kings went 22-8 against the Eastern Conference this season. ... The Cavaliers are 3-4 since Brendan Malone took over for the fired Paul Silas. ... Cleveland lost 123-96 to Sacramento on Jan. 20.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

S-Star said:


> Wow, what an offensive game... I love it, GREAT game... Bit sloppy, bit of bad defense... But who cares, a win is a win, glad to see Peja is coming back.


Yep, Peja has played great avg around 25pts 5reb 3asts 2stl last couple of weeks.


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

sactown had a great game, the spread only put them ahead by one but they definitely proved that was a mistake. Peja seems to have found his stroke again, for a bit of this season he was clearly a bit off. Pejavlade great job on the game thread the pics are awsome. keep up the good work.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> I cant belive I had to miss this game, 3 Kings scoring 22pts 5 total in double figures. But im gald we got a win.
> 
> Box Score
> 
> Recap


 I missed the game too. I was able to get to a radio at half time, and when they said that the Kings had 73 points already I was shocked. Great bounce back after the Detroit game. Great performance by the bench :clap:

For someone who saw the game, why did Skinner play so few minutes?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> For someone who saw the game, why did Skinner play so few minutes?


I was wondering the same thing, I was thinking maybe because Kings seem to have control of the game and he may not be a 100% from the stomach virus so why not rest the big fella.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

That was a horrible game to watch. Not because the Kings didn't play well but because the Cavs played no D the whole game and then tried to make a run from 30 down to win. Lebron needs some defenders if his team is going to be consider anything but a joke in the future.


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

Twix said:


> Guess what, guys? I did a bet on this game for Kings to win. A bet on uCash here.  It was my first time. I'm glad our Kings won!!
> 
> Cavs played horrible defense in this game. They gave Kings a lot of open looks. Kings have a lot of good shooters so it's not good to do that. But as a Kings fans, I'm glad Cavs gave them those open looks!  Got a bit sloppy towards the end there, but as long as Kings scored, there's no way Cavs can win. You can't trade basket when you're done by 20 and expect to win in 4th Qtr.
> 
> ...


 If you are 23 i will cut my nuts off


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

SpursFan16 said:


> If you are 23 i will cut my nuts off


Ok you gotta cut them now. 

She is really 23. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm glad our Kings scored so many points. :clap: 


GO KINGS!!!!


Does any one have any new news about Bjax?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings notes: Adelman's 2-3 matchup zone does a number on Cavs 



> CLEVELAND - Before this season, it was more likely that you could kick Kings coach Rick Adelman in the shins, and he'd say, "Thank you. Please do that again," than he would consistently turn to a zone defense.
> 
> But many things have changed during the course of this season, and one has been the coach's aversion to zone.
> 
> ...


Hope we can keep that up. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings go to reserve tank 



> CLEVELAND - Rick Adelman wasn't intentionally trying to teach his starters a lesson during the second quarter of his Kings' 128-109 victory over the Cleveland Cavaliers on Friday night. But the coach wouldn't mind if some education did occur.
> 
> As it was, the blowout victory helped the Kings take a major step toward clinching an NBA playoff berth. The magic number for doing so is three.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Here are the photos from the Sacramento Kings Game - all taken with Verizon Wireless camera phones!


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

SpursFan16 said:


> If you are 23 i will cut my nuts off


I'm really 23...why?? Are you really going to cut your nuts off?? :laugh:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> I was wondering the same thing, I was thinking maybe because Kings seem to have control of the game and he may not be a 100% from the stomach virus so why not rest the big fella.


Grant Nepear said that Skinner was still a bit sick but decided to play this game. I think that's one reason why he didn't play much. He also got into early foul trouble (had trouble guarding Big Z). In the 2nd Qtr, Rick Adelman stuck with the bench+Cuttino. That group end up scoring 40 points and gave plenty of rest to Bibby and Pedja. Also rest to Skinner!  Then in 3rd, I think Skinner played for a while and Kings end up going up by 31 points. Corliss was playing way much better than Skinner so Corliss end up playing most of the mins as a Center!  No one in Cavs could stop Corliss too. In 4th Qtr, no point of having Skinner since all Kings needed was scoring and Skinner isn't an offensive guy. So those are some reasons why Skinner didn't play much. 



DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Does any one have any new news about Bjax?


Bobby said that's he's hoping to be back a few games before playoff starts. But he is "most definitely" going to be back in the playoffs!! :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> I'm really 23...why?? Are you really going to cut your nuts off?? :laugh:


I think he was just joking. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> Bobby said that's he's hoping to be back a few games before playoff starts. But he is "most definitely" going to be back in the playoffs!! :clap:


Very good news. :yes:

I just hope that he's ready and will have an impact on our team during the playoffs. If we could just go past the first round then we would get Miller back too and you know what that means. :groucho:


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

Twix said:


> Grant Nepear said that Skinner was still a bit sick but decided to play this game. I think that's one reason why he didn't play much. He also got into early foul trouble (had trouble guarding Big Z). In the 2nd Qtr, Rick Adelman stuck with the bench+Cuttino. That group end up scoring 40 points and gave plenty of rest to Bibby and Pedja. Also rest to Skinner!  Then in 3rd, I think Skinner played for a while and Kings end up going up by 31 points. Corliss was playing way much better than Skinner so Corliss end up playing most of the mins as a Center!  No one in Cavs could stop Corliss too. In 4th Qtr, no point of having Skinner since all Kings needed was scoring and Skinner isn't an offensive guy. So those are some reasons why Skinner didn't play much.
> 
> 
> Bobby said that's he's hoping to be back a few games before playoff starts. But he is "most definitely" going to be back in the playoffs!! :clap:


 You don't need to lie Twix.

We all no you are 13.


----------

